# Installer la voix de Thomas dans Snow Léopard



## Toinou04 (23 Février 2012)

Bonjour,
Je suis sous Lion et pour divers raisons je vais downgrader vers Snow Leopard. Malheureusement, le fait d'entendre mon mac me lire des textes va me manquer un peu... Et j'aimerais savoir s'il est possible de récupérer le fichier voix de Thomas (celui que j'ai installé sur Lion) pour le remettre ensuite dans Snow Léopard?
Merci d'avances pour vos réponses.


----------

